# Chocolate alternatives



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

I was wondering what any of you do (if at all), to eat as an alternative to chocolate/fatty foods? A friend of mine want's some help to lose a bit of weight. She did really well on her own (she's tiny anyway, size 10 there abouts), but she gives in too easily to temptation when it comes to chocolate and cake.

I know USN make mousse mixes at about £30 a go, but it's a bit on the pricey side.

I was wondering if there are any decent recepies that don't taste horrid, high protein, low fat, good alternatives to full fat cakes and such?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I eat tic tacs when needing a sweet hit


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

calorie free jelly if she is wanting something sweet maybe


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Recently i got some mp choc orange cookies and they're f*cking delicious, i wouldn't call it a cookie but more a dense yet moist small cake and it definitely sorts out the sugar cravings

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/protein-cookie/10530674.html

Another idea i've been toying with is to melt some real chocolate and cover cashews in them.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Get some MP flavour drops mate. Bulk powders do them as well albeit more expensive. Add them to oats, quark, protein pancakes or alternatively get some Walden farm calorie free sauces, they are immense. The caramel sauce is amazing. I have it as a dipping sauce with air popped corn or use it with fruit etc. No carbs, fats or calories. I know Cardiff sports nutrition stock the whole range (was in their the other day. If you phone them they will sort you out


----------

